# Indoor/Covered rings?



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Hopefully this is the right section... I was just wondering, what type/company (or whatever you want to call it, haha) is your indoor or covered ring? We've been looking at buying a farm so we don't have to board our 3 horses, but because we ride and compete year round, an indoor ring would be amazing. So anyway, I've heard some fabric-type covered rings can bake in the summer, and are freezing in the winter, which would be a problem since it we tend to have freezing winters and grossly hot and humid summers... 

Any suggestions on which kind of rings you like best? Oh, and cost is a huge factor, so cheaper would be better... Thanks


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I have no advice. sorry, but i'm subbing! =)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I personally have neither, however, have boarded where they do. The "fabric" arena in VA is a Coverall, who is out of business, and the one in the North-not sure, but that one has solid walls half way up. I will say that they do get really warm in the summer, unless you do as my BO in VA does and situate it where you get a cross breeze and leave the doors open when it is hot. He also has fans. I LOVE it in the winter. It is warm, at least I thought so. I was able to ride without my heavy outside jacket this winter. The one in NY IS freezing in winter, but I think that is because it lets the breeze in underneath the very edge (the bottom half is sort of like the bottom of a pole barn), where the Coverall doesn't at all (the bottom of the fabric is under dirt). Any arena is noisy in rain, etc. I would say they are noisier in wind than a conventional arena, and another difference is when snow/ice slide off the horses can see the shadow as well as hear the noise.....not good for some of them.
The light in these arenas is awesome. I just love it. So much brighter and a much "cleaner" look inside than a regular arena.
Good luck!


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

We have several types of "covered" outdoor arenas out here, there are the ones like what I think you are talking about that look like these http://www.clearspan.com/wcsstore/E...earSpan/design/images/equine_foundation_l.jpg however i've been told the same things you have, they are very difficult to heat, so are freezing in the winter, and since the don't seem to often times have openings, I could see the humidity in the summer really building and making it horribly hot. 

There are also what i'd call converted outdoor arenas, that look like these
http://www.trusteel.com.au/media/images/product/large/Horse-Riding-Arena-35-3.jpg
Theres one near me thats a bit less fancy than that one. It was originally like one of those half barns that are open on one side and have a wall on the other. The guy set up a pen around the open part and then secured metal panels to block out the wind, but left it open at the top, this way it vents in the summer, however I couldn't see you being able to heat it.

and then there would be one like this http://www.whiteleafproperties.com/18_acres-covered_arena.JPG
Just add some fencing and a gate around the edge. It would vent and be nice and breezy in the summer, but again wouldn't heat.

I don't know enough about the first one I listed to know if you can heat it or not. I'm sure someone else has more experience and would be able to tell you. If you know anyone in your arena with the kind of arena you are thinking of you could go ask them things like how much it cost to make and what company you used. I'm sure on of your local tack shops might have an idea ask well. Covered outdoor arenas are really nice IMO because they keep out the wind, rain and snow, but are cold still, even if they cut down the wind but are very very nice in the summer cause of how airy they can be.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The clearspan is exactly what the NY one is. I think that if you sealed it bettter around the edge with dirt it would be fine. I really liked the Coverall one that didn't let the wind in it NOVA in the winter. I would guess that perhaps Clearspan has an option for fans hear the peaks at both ends just like Coverall did.....that would help in summer.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

No way would I have a Coverall. They have had numerous building collapse, and are being sued for gross negligence.
Unions.Org Blog Blog Archive Eight Cover-All buildings collapsed or deemed unsafe in eight years


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

apachiedragon said:


> No way would I have a Coverall. They have had numerous building collapse, and are being sued for gross negligence.
> Unions.Org Blog Blog Archive Eight Cover-All buildings collapsed or deemed unsafe in eight years


You can't get one anyway. As I said in my original post they are out of business.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

But there are some farms for sale that have them on the property, I'm sure. I wouldn't buy a place that had one unless it was removed or replaced first. I'm just not sure how much I trust the fabric building in general. Sure, for the first couple years they'd hold up fine, but after constant exposure to the elements, you have to remember that they are still fabric, which will break down, tear, and have to be replaced, and I sure wouldn't want to be in one when the top decides to rip, especially if it was holding a heavy snow load. 

And they are no cheaper at all if you factor in that you will at some point have to replace the top due to wear. It's cheaper to have a regular building put up.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

We have a 120 x 200 indoor attached to our stall barn. It was built by FBI Buildings (Farm Builders). It was relatively cost effective as they essentially put up a pole barn with sky lights around tops of the walls and 4 sliding doors (allows great air flow with stall barn slider open too) We did the finishing ourselves...wiring, lighting, sprinkler system, footing and insulated & covered the walls in white duraplate (similar to what semi trailers are sided with...we got scratch and dent from a local trailer manufacture at a bargain!) 

I've ridden in a few of the fabric covered arenas, while great for a warm up pen for a showgrounds, one wouldn't work for us as we have pretty hard winters. The indoor allows me to ride all winter and keep horses fitted up and ready for spring show season. It also serves dual purpose for turnout during ice storms and below freezing temps. Hands down the best investment we've made.


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

Our indoor arena was built by Cover-All in 2009. We went with Cover-All because their welds on the trusses were better then ClearSpan. We had our building built by Cover-All contractors and we are one of the only buildings in our area with one piece of fabric instead of two. 

Our building is 62'x120' with an 8' pony wall made with tongue & groove boards. Our building runs north to south and each end has 2 vents about 20 feet up. Total height is 30'. Each end also has a huge rollup door. 

In the winter the arena is 5-10 degrees warmer then outside. In the summer it's the same or a few degrees cooler then outside. We love our building. You don't need lights on even on the darkest days, of course once the sun goes down you will have to turn them on!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the great replies guys! I think I'll stay clear of fabric rings in general. I hadn't really looked into them at all yet, but it would be horrible if the roof ripped! We usually only get 18'' of snow, but last winter we got around 3 and a half feet, so that could definitely be an issue. I'll check out some companies that do more solid rings... I used to ride at a place that had a "covered" ring that was just a roof and a fence around the outside. I really liked the idea, and I'd imagine they would stay cooler in the summer because of the breeze, but then you get snow and whatnot blowing in too. Have any of you guys had experience with building them? I wonder if they'd be much cheaper because of the lack of walls. Then again, if it isn't a huge cost difference I'd still much rather have a typical indoor... Thanks again


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly don't know if Morton is a nationwide company, but if you want a steel building that is super nice quality and has a warranty that lasts a lifetime, Morton is the way to go. They will also work with you to get you what you need for a price you can afford (at least they did with me).

I just got a barn built by them and I am very impressed with it.
Morton Buildings - Pole Barns, Horse Barns, Steel Buildings, Metal Buildings, Storage Buildings, Farm Buildings


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ Thanks! I'll check them out


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

I've ridden in cover-all arenas before. What I like is how light it is inside of them *but* when it is windy it is really really creaky and loud!


----------



## rorybagleys (Jan 12, 2016)

My old boss had a big fabric-covered arena. It was made by Alaska Structures (which I thought was strange since we are so far away from Alaska). But, anyway. It was nice and bright inside during the day and during the winter it stayed a little warmer than the outside temp.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

smrobs said:


> I honestly don't know if Morton is a nationwide company, but if you want a steel building that is super nice quality and has a warranty that lasts a lifetime, Morton is the way to go. They will also work with you to get you what you need for a price you can afford (at least they did with me).
> 
> I just got a barn built by them and I am very impressed with it.
> Morton Buildings - Pole Barns, Horse Barns, Steel Buildings, Metal Buildings, Storage Buildings, Farm Buildings


All of the indoors I've been in in our area are Morton buildings or something very similar to that. They are used year-round because in the summer it can get so muddy here.


----------

